# WW2 Funny Art and More...



## imalko (Apr 6, 2009)

I have found this by chance while surfing internet. Here's the gallery of color artworks which feature some funny military art but also a lot more...

I'm posting one sample and a link to this color artwork gallery. Hope you guys find this amusing and interesting...

hardbodies's deviantART gallery


----------



## Njaco (Apr 6, 2009)

Really liked that MkIV and Hetzer. Dauntless attack was good.


----------



## sturmer (Apr 8, 2009)

there are some goods pics between them


----------



## imalko (Feb 16, 2010)

Another drawing I found on the internet by unknown artist. Thought it wouldn't be bad to post it here and revive a little this old thread of mine...

Translation of the text on the drawing: _"Bicycle tourist?? No. An Ally from Slovakian Fast Division."_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2010)

Even I got that!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## BenzBCTV (Feb 16, 2010)

really like the pictures


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 18, 2010)

Cool pics Imalko. 


Wheels


----------

